# The Last (as if) Frontier, pt3



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

As reported New Years Eve, the training loop is no more. Oh the mess is still there and some 8' d curves are still there in the remnants of branch lines, but all the 10'd and tangents have found a place.

The reverse loop and mining spur are kept, but I lifted 2 legs of the wye and turned the mainline closer to the hill than the too steep old main down to the tunnel. Right now the track in that area is on planks to raise the height of the track above ground level. I forsee a long low trestle past the 2 washes and mine tailings crib. Past that the track will be elevated on planks while floating in ballast.



















Above Tucson will be on the left and the run to the right leads towards Vail and then on to the TW mine.
Eveen elevated this track is on an incline, had I laid it on the ground it would have been helper country all the way. Kind of hard when my locos don't have front couplers!
First pic: The switch has been cut in for the spur to toontown and the stone enginehouse, barely visible to the right of there will be turned and lined up with the lower switch, 'bout where the bricks are.

It's beginning to look like this road goes somewhere.

More to come.
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You have some rough terrain there John. Looks great. Next to Colorado narrow gauge, my second love is desert railroading!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mountain ranges eroding down to foot hills eroding down into the basin. I live on a living thing. At least the top 2 inches move in a summer Monsoon. My homestake is about a third of the way up and a mile from paved roads...

Well I got some done before I got hit with pnumonia, no fun and boy some weird dreams as I broke fever... but that's off topic.

I've recycled my old layout from roundy to linear w/reverse loops. A hundred dollar gift card supplied the few 10'd curves and straights that I needed for the main line. That left me with some 8'd. I had stopped using those sidings because the curves looked too tight under my 1:24 stuff. My mainline is well laid, no kinks in the curves and the tangents run true. Sidings are different, so I decided to repurpose those extra curves into sidings. I wanteed the lead to the engine house long enough to park a short train in the hole as another passes by... from the switch to the engine house are those 8'ers.










Only the curve next to the house is stock. As you can see the ends are straight, done by hand and a chrome plated Crescent wrench. The off set jaws make a fulcrum for leverage as I used my thumb to brace the rail and straighten.
The spur on the other side of the mailine goes to the Vail team track.

When I get new trestles built the planks come out...

Happy Rails.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well it's been quite a bump in the roaad since the post above ... the PeeNewmonia turned out to be lung cancer..... the PET scan at the end of the month will show how I'm doing. My hair is returning... gawd Chemo therapy sucks, but I'm sure glad we have it! After a full dose of Radiation I should glow in the dark!
Anyway I digress.... I've been making progress and using the rebuild to build up my strengths...
Vail Az today has an attraction called Colossal Cave.... back in the days of an active Total Wreck mine Colossal Dave had a Really Big Fossil and cave...










Pretty neat tourist attraction! Colossal Dave has big plans....

Back in January when I decided to tear up the original layout a driving force was reducing maintenance time.... and to critter proof it better. a 200 pound pig like peccary's hoof had collasped a tailings pit attached to wooden mountain....









The above is the Tucson Division of The El Paso and SouthWestern's line to that destination. Through the creosote bush is where the depot and team track are. The foregound is Tucson Jct.



















Above new cribbing for the mainline runs behind the engine house, There's a big flat rock under the switch and a temporary recycled trestle under the track. Everything to the right of the Rock line gets cleaned up and reverts to driveway.... The other rocks are going to line the cut, cemented in place. Too many wildcat (round tail squirells) dumping their tailings on my right of way!










The track on the crib is prit near level. Just eyeballed until I get the level and set it proper.










The mine is going to bank lower grade ore in the cribs...
Don't mind the clutter the box is just to gather turquoise stained rocks from the old and the colored dirt will be recycled too as my wind returns...

Thanks for looking.
Happy Rails

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' great John! Hope your test results are good.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John - go for the digressing part !! We like it!! 

Being outdoors clearly has been good for the Heart, Soul, & the Spir'ts - both YOU and your trains!!! 

get your 'wind back and go fer it some m're mate'.. 

Dirk - DMS Ry. / Your 'Ol neighbor ov'r yond'r


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks great John. You have a unique environment on your layout and you blend the desert look very well. Keep working on the railroad, it keeps your mind of the other stuff and also keeps you active.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I got another crib box assembled. Bear in mind that all my scale wood comes from one of those planks you see. I've got more 'out back' First a chain saw to cut off a chunk I can manage on the 10" table saw where I cut off slabs trying to avoid serious peckys, then to the band saw where I slice off lumber.

I took Greg E's advice and went to Sears and bought an electronic level. What a revalation! That rock you see in the above post under the end of the crib had to come out. Instead of level or droping, the line behind the engine house had a 2.5 % rise! and a section of the shelf approach had a section of 5.8% grade! That level was worth every penny, I think you'll agree:

Smooth as a baby's bottom!









From crib to crib is the mainline, theres a wood support ubder the switch and temp trestles under the short straight section. A 1' section of track works fine for me in reverse curves.
The hole in the base of the bench was the old main line tunnel on the loop, now we go to town!










You can see how the old loop sat in my parking lot, the new design is all in the yard now.
Just to the right of the bloomin' barrel cactus is the closed door to my carbarn.
Just to the left is the 2 story Tucson Jct tower.










Just have to close the gap. Fore ground track is over 5" above, but only 3-4" beyond the switch, the camera flattens the look.
Raining so I'm imagineering today.

Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Gang,
Nothing has kept my mind off the 'other stuff', but I have been active as weather permits.

Proirity One; That nasty old tumor has shrunk faster and farther than hoped. The body took a big hit fighting the meds, but I'm going to beat this.

To build the cribs, I remove sections of track, flip it uupside down on a work surface and build up from there, so I'm actually building from the track down to the ground and beyond! Yeah I bury some for future erosions.










Here the crib next to the bench has been added and the plank road adjusted to lower the grade. The bench gets moved when I remove the old ruble.










As mentioned above I flip the track over to build, the blue tape lets me know the orientation of one section to the next.










Yesterday I dug out the wash so I can spot the crib bents underneath, I also need to add the support beams for the bridge(s).



















Only the mainline merits ballasted deck bridges, the leads to the engine house and team track will be on trestles and subject to flash floods.
As usual the bridge portion is propped up on blocks, a rock and shims.... I needed to know the natural course of run off waters
Better to work with nature than buck her!

Stay Positive,
John


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking good john


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to see progress on both the growing empire and the shrinking tumour. 

I gotta get my fix from watching you now - thanks for the posts. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the cribbing--looks really great. Wild pigs are not a problem we have here in the suburbs! More likely to be wild teenagers


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking great John. How will you contain the ballast on the trestles? 

Wishing you well on your health also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

John, great work! 

I wish you all the best with your treatment. 

Alec


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the Well Wishes and positive comments... can't ever have too many of those! 

Greg, no ballast on trestles. Once across the wash leading to the engine house I have envisioned a double wide decked trestle to accomodate tourists going to see Colossal Dave's Really Big Fossil and cave. Excursions were popular back in the day. Wear your best suit and Sunday Finest! 
My On3 days were my days of added detail, yet I'm not totally convinced a 4' rule isn't better than 10. On this railroad I work without a net, I haven't drawn one plan! There will be credible transitions between crib and testle, but like me, you'll have to wait and see what I do. 
Nice weather, I'm headed out to glue and pin, got more pins yesterday... 

My Fiction: Real mine, no railroad. 
History: The Mine, John Vail's Total Wreck mine, financed the cribbing and filled it with low grade ore, banking it until a more efficient refining process could make it profitable. Prior to the railroad, Vail and Total Wreck RR, mule wagons hauled the ore to a railhead in the settlement of Vail 15 miles as the crow flies, hmmm omit the circles rising on the thermals... I'm planning on the last crib to be filled, as having trestle bents inside being buried as they did in fills. 
There is an actual mine, long abandoned and I can atest that there are broken timbers inside as seen at Disneyland.... kinda scary. As they worked veins, they'd backfill adits and stopes sometimes straining the timber walls. 
Don't do what I did, it takes two crazies, my buddy and I qualify! 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmm, John.... 

Ya' got room for one ......... more............. crazy ........... 

in the room..? 

Maybe it's living in AZ. ....??? haha ....that does it!!!! 

I have been down under before,.. 500-600 feet far below ( surface ) the daylight . crawling and walking in those same places. Sticking my head in old tunnels with broken timbers, thinking "IF I could just reach that old mine cart" - well............. I didn't - I could just pull it out... not I think sometimes we reach a point,... and ask how important is life!! 

It is amazing to see huge pieces of wood in the tunnel ceilings - busted, but still in place - sort of... 

Let me know when your ready for another adventure underground - OK!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

In the mean time, just have fun with the Total Wreck Mine For me!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The weather has been nicer, the booming thunder has left the building...
I added 3 beams to the underside of the ballasted deck bridge and supported each end on cribbing bents. that's what happens when you let miners build the RR.









Looking up the wash, the trestle/ bridge track is hanging.... but you can see the bridge beyond.









The various components are just pushed together for now. A final fitting will smooth the ROW.








As usual odd blocks support the leading edge...









The first pic in this post was shot from beneath the rocks.... The yellow wood will be silvergray in a year. All wood on this layout, including the bench is pecky cedar. I winnow out the pecks as best I can.

The next phase will be the switch crib. I want to enclose the big flat rock it sits on... we shall see.

Dirk you're on for spelunkin', none of our friends has ever stepped inside, they're brave until they see the dark....

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

DARK is good John , I'll bring a lantern!! ha... how deep ya think, or how fer back do it wand'r...? 
... any bats a hang'n from them roof timbers.!!? 

I luvv's your wood work John,.. BTW 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk , we have found at least 4 criss crossing tunnels so we been through the hill several ways. There are several shafts that go waaaaaay downnnnnn, but I'm too chicken to let my buddy try 'em. We've seen guano, but no bats. Did see a beautiful Mojave Green rattler guarding one entrance.... we let him be.

Made more sawdust.... I didn't like seeing the engine house spur track on blocks so I made the trestle. I made it double wide and will deck it for Colossal Dave's Really Big Fossil and cave tourists....





































Various imagineering outlooks suggest a wooden scaffolding built around the fossil and a stairway leading down to the cave at the base of the fossil rock.
I'll probably do the mainline bridge and team track bridge next. The engine house may be raised.
Thanks for looking.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks great John !! 

Needs more sawdust tho!! ha 

Can't wait for the walk way, - sumn'thn' to stroll out on!! I always enjoyed it when the ground went away and I walked out into thin air on an 'ol wood structure!! 

Cool!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The 40 year weather pattern report came in and it was determined that the East wash was mostly dry, even in Monsoons a flash flood was only a 10% chance, so a single span became 2 with a cribbing bent in the middle.




























I need to finish the cribbing under the switch and SP Observation. I'm going to use the old trestle from the oval for the lead to the team track. I'll probably need to shorten them some, but easy to do with a bandsaw. Chop 'em and add a new foot, glue and pin and plant. Trestles are cheaper to repair should 100 year storm come through...
The Brass Hat has commandeered the Obs for his Private Office car and is refusing to repaint it bcause it's a good match for The Jupiter which powers his inspection train. Only when needd is it added to the regular consist. The starter set only had 2 cars, after I found out there is also an Obs, I went looking for one, I knew it was SP, but no clue it would be Daylighted!
Once all the components are assembled, I'll fill the cribs with rock. That will stabilize everything.

Thanks again for looking.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Part 3 is done 'cept for the details... ie; decking, pathway on fossil, filling all the cribs, ballast blockers on upper decking, etc...









Above; the final crib supports the switch and behind the mainline bridge to the right is a recycled trestle from the training oval. The wood and ground is wet because when it dries the washes will be water sculpted.








Colossal Dave is pointing to the cave between the fossil and the trestle.









On the old trestle all the bents were the same height. I love my old bandsaw I cut this section out of the middle of the old trestle and notched the tall stringers to over lap the deck. I also cut the bents much shorter as needed. You can see the new sills. I need to make blocks to fill between the end of the switch crib so the ballast won't make a break for it.









Above is an over view of the various components and shows how they flow. Ooops there is an extra rock in there! 
Eventually the clutter beyond the line of big rocks will be gone as well as the rocks and the ground lowered. That will be my pick axe project.

Thanks for looking.
Happy Rails
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Starting the decking..
.








I used an old firebrick from the T Wreck's smelter for the bridge support.....










Not positive I'll use the 20' flatcar body as a foot bridge, if I do it will be painted fer sure.

Til next time,
Happy Rails.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got more saw dust made, I've got to figure out how to lube the 10" table saw...
Anyway the rock wall made it too cluttered so many were tossed ...grunt 'n lift, stagger, drop, quick move foot, whew.
The only shaping was cutting to length, the tapers were scrap wood abnormalties!









I did learn from toon town, instead of scale thickness the decking is over 1/8" thick. Being simple I play in 1:24 so that's um er ah uh... thick! hee hee

















Wow there seems to be some method to my madness!
I was afraid the deck was going to be too big until I pushed the cars next to it and now it's perfect ... to me. Once I finish these details, fill the cribs and walkway for Colossal Dave's Fossil, then it will be time to put the shell on wooden mountain, sneaky snake will be off hibernating. The bench gets pulled away too. Oh I added track on the upper level as staging for the mine. Car barn is in the middle. I changed the top to polycarbonate, UV protected smokety grey. 










I had an afternoon visitor....








So I went to ask how he liked the new version...








He said it was ok, but what really caught his eye were my fat quail.

Happy Rails

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Looking outstanding! Really like the decking. 

Best, 
TJ Lee


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks TJ Lee,
Yesterday I cut most of the components for the walkways and have visionplans ... I think I see how it will be... I didn't feel like doing all the fiddley work assembling them so I shovelled rock and shale through sizing screens into buckets and then poured into some cribs. The tall cribs get lower grade ore, the ballasted deck bridges got local stone which is lighter in weight than the ore.

I'll be gone until Sunday, we are driving down to Hermasillo Mexico Tomorrow to do some deep sea fishing, my reward from my bro-in-law for beating the cancer back down.



















See ya next week.
Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Have a great fishing trip! Look forward to more pictures. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks TJ,

I didn't think I gave enough 'new' in my last post, I mean how exciting is dirt, or dirt in cribs?

As usual components propped up in place. I've begun the walkways. I'm making them a generous 3' wide and I'm willing to put up a railing on one side! Of course I model an age we somehow survived, inspite of ourselves. I'll fill some of the gaps... but this is at the end of the Total Wreck making a profit. No mine, no railroad...no toursits no upkeep..











Pre-historic Man is a local hired to actract eyes and dollars!










Another walkway will go down in front of the first rising walk, leading to the Cave. The turnstile will count all going below as well as those taking their chances on the skywalk. Another turnstile will count those who make it back a the far end.









Where the rusted tin can is, is where the elevator will bring out the cave explorers, 4 at a time in a large mine bucket type lift. . There will be a tower there so it's a level walk back to the train. My 3 car train fits between the two platforms .
I will add uprights and bracing as well as a handrail. First stage was routing the path.

Have a great week, see ya soon.
John


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

What a great idea. Add a Tourist trap to your railroad.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Since John is gone, I will save my remarks!! ha 

We could talk behind his Back tho,.. ugh guys!! 

That might be fun, where's JJ now!?? 

Dirk ....... Bonn - Vo - Age,.. John - catch the BIG one!! 

Who's minding the store now? Them tourists will climb over those bean counters all day!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk,
Seeing as I is also the engineer there won't be any touristas arriving in the middle of no where....










80 - 100 pounds of beauty and grace .... plus a little attitude at being caught. My Sailfish only came aboard for pictures and a kiss, hold the kiss....










Catch and Release.

Also stood on what's left of the runway used in the filming of Catch-22, they took off over where our beach rental stands. 
The set has been allowed to crumble, but you movie buffs might remember this....










The tower just past the doorway has fallen.
Yesterday was replacing a broken anti-sway bar on the Dakota, today is work and tomorrow is back to the railroad... see ya soon.

Happy Sails,

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My family has a house down there, on the south side of the bay at San Carlos... fun place... don't get kidnapped though! 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

kidnapped? Really Greg I see more military on the north side of the border than I did on the south. Only one truck, each way, with fatigues and AK's, the rest of the time was quiet and peacefull.... maybe it's time for you to go back.









That's me! 
The belt isn't to help me fight the fish ... it's clipped to the reel in case I loose my grip!
Fish come and go, but reels are expensive.....










OK enough about fishing.... 

Back to iron horses on steel rails.

The bean counters ensure a proper head count, seems as tho' the locals ran out of fingers and toes and 3 folks got left behind....

From Sails(fish) to Rails, have a happy.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, what a year!
The good news is the mainline is now open! I rebuilt the upper wall cliffs; I dug out enough to sink a plank below the wall plank, covered the with smooth river rock and the placed broken and blasted rock along the face, back filled those with small river rock (smooth), then trenched next to the track and dumped im more smooth rock all to thwart my ground squirrel/ wildcat miners from digginng on my row. 
I took my 6' step ladder and sat on the 'This is not a Step' top. What a great perspective... see.













































I widened the cuts and added a ton (to me the hauler) of rock I swept off my hillside, sorted into 3 sizes and burried just under the surface. For drainage and critter control.



















The Last Frontier has one more growth spurt to go, I'm removing the Creosote bush where the white rock is above. Those planks are temporary, the replacement border will angle a little wider and allow me to show more of the Total Wreck hill. I have enough smelter slag to show a nice dump on the side of the hill and filler behind a crib.
Wooden mountain gets plastered with glittery rocks from the mine. The hill to the right gets a tent city.... 
Tomorrow I get the results of my last CT Scan, I hope it looks as good as my Railroad!

Happy Rails

John


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

John in pictures 2,3,4 is that tourquise in the rock that you have.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

John i live in canton ohio and jealous as **** of all the cool rocks you have in your layout. All the cribbing that you cut out and used looks just right for your layout. Keep up the good work.My wife had the big c and is 13 years clean.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful Day today wasn't it John!!!!!! 

No wind all afternoon. I cut and added a bit more road bed surface here at the homestead!! trying to get going again!! 

WE really do appreciate all the dirt and rocks for our layouts, but what gets missed is ALL the hard work to dig and move that stuff around!!!!!! ha!!! 

Stay well and strong John!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Them's thar Copper in them hills I say!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pete, 
I'd love it if it was all Turquiose, I call that one spot of cribbing in the split as Turkey Point, the miners couldn't quite get there tongues around all those vowels. 
I call it 'stain' it's real, but very thin. Most is host rock where the miners broke the host away and they took the goods. The Star in our state symbol is copper.... 
I scavenge the tailing piles of dead and abandoned mines. There's an online site that tells me the varios minerals found at all the local mines. Unfortunately all the ones known for gold are out of bounds! 
I drive a 4x4 and have hauled all those rocks and buckets of red clay and lavender shale and .... 20 miles home. 
Once I went down and around a very steep hairpin turn, it's self a victim of weird erosion. I stopped when it felt like my back end was going to pass overhead. The truck rocked as I balanced on 2 wheels caty corner. When my buddy stepped on the rear bumper I got 3 wheels touching and inched on down.... 
There may be some chunks of turquoise in there, but nothing large enough to cut and polish. I'm keeping my eyes open tho' ;-) 

Dirk, I wanted some wind, I harvest my ballast on site ... Picture Alphonso Einstien (Albert's untalked of brother) bent over using a cheap 4" paint brush to fill a flat blade shovel with ancient seabed rocks and gravel. Then he trundles over to his short stack of 2 sizes of hardware cloth... larger rocks, mediums and underneath beautiful coarse large grain sand and drat, dirt. With a steady breeze I can winnow out 90% of the dirt between the shovel and the bucket. 
Yeah another beautiful day, cooled off to 74 at 5pm ... there that should be enuf of a tease. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Before you buy a gun, be sure you can find the ammo for it. 
I know of some unhappy owners... 
I got more than a lifetime's supply for mine, 5 to 6 years ago. 
My buddy works the gun shows and even he has trouble finding what he wants. 

Didja know we can no longer fire on state lands? Now it's gotta be BLM! And pick up your brass. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

well,. I've been picking up My brass, but there surely is a lot out there when I shows up to practice at times tho!??? 

I should work on a life time, mostly My own lifetime!! ha 

Why would someone buy a gun not supported with ammo? 

The state probably thinks them ferest fires start that way!! By shooting 'em up.... 

.....don't have much ferest in these hear parts..... 

................. Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow we had a week of 70s weather So I took advantage of it. I'm supposed to be re-doing my batteries so they are removable..... but Ma it's Sunny outside!







OK scoot go play.....

Pretty colors in the sunshine, I collected 'stains' from my mine scroungings, host rock that rubbed shoulders with the ore.
A cheap recycled campaign sign was cut to shape and my pretties laid face down on the back side..
Then I followed Toddalin's method of sifting hydraulic cement and sparying water to bind my rocks. I get mixed reults, but fortunately we had a week of fair weather and I had lots of time to tend to the set.
Anyway enough of me... lookee here!














































As you see above the wall was going to be longer.... I might find places for these parts, I think next time I'll try wet water, I think this sift and spray method creates layers and lessens strength and my wants create higher stress. I'm leaning towards using Cement All there's no sand in it and it's low shrinkage.

My first incarnation had all these rocks spread out over it and it was hard to walk through. I've decided to build my mountain of all specimen sparkling rocks and kept the desert natural looking, well except for my rock lined cut.... but that's ok, it's my railroad.

Happy Rails
I've enjoyed having you look here.

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Neighbor, how's that ''Specimen'' coming along!! 

Have you heard from Chuck at all...? 

Do we need to run a jingle up his way!!..? 

Got 2 water doors 'closed' today... may try to do the main tie in tomorrow, will give me a working first section after all the hard work here! 

Got some ties and ballast down, need glue - none fer a couple more weeks, dern-nab-bit glue makers any HOW!! 
What were they thinking!!?? no glue...mmm 
............. what's the world coming to these days!!!!!? 

Looks like rain in a few days, what's up with the weather guy? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Since the Brits got caught with whinny burgers there's less hooves fer glue.... 

Some of those Specimens was so purdy that I took them inside cut a slice off one and faced the other. Faced- grind, sand sand sand and polish. Then wonders of wonders I fired up my oxy/acet torch and soldered some sterling stuff together! Been a while, but it's still fun. 

Trains are on hold as I make sterling wares; boxes and personal items.... for a small niche market... to suppliment my below cost of living SS. 

Last I heard Chuck was up at Sun City, he'll be down this way when Tucson GRS has their open houses tours. If I had contact info with him, chemo brain lost it. 

I did arrange some rocks around the lead to the car barn and mine parking and stacked some slag below where the smelter will be.... 

Rain Friday, maybe more snow up your way on Sat, last I heard down to 3500', I'm at 3000'. Maybe 4-6" snow fer ya. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Tucson GRS show was last weekend...? 
Same as gun show in Tucson...!! 

I shall call Chuck this weekend while it rains - or snows some!! 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I'm really on top of everything then eh? 
Last weekend? 

Oh. 

I'm going to bed. 

See ya. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 06 Mar 2013 10:37 PM 
Tucson GRS show was last weekend...? 
Same as gun show in Tucson...!! 

I shall call Chuck this weekend while it rains - or snows some!! 

D 
Ya know, when I go tiltin' at windmills, all y'all seem to fade away. Tell Chuck I'm sorry. I'd have liked to have met him.

I gotta go entertain my older bro and share the load with my sister.

John


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Been following this thread. Layout looks great. Love all the cribbing etc..... Really makes the layout


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Company is coming! 


Wow it's been a month. well folks company is coming so I've spruced up for running. I like the elevated with ballast.
The over view is from my front porch of the 'in the dirt' portion.


















I realised I'm going to have my hands filled just trying to keep up with T Wrecks and his maurauding dinosore...




































Above is the future home of the Tucson Depot, the spur goes to the freight house.

I hope my MLS friends are as friendly as my usual visitors.... all y'all like corn?









I have 4 jackrabbits, Jackamo and his gal pal Jackalin came in first. Normally very skittish, I witnessed their parents drop them here a year ago. They trust the sound of my voice, as long as I don't move much. 20' me standing, 10' sitting on stoop.

Back at the beginning I decided that The Total Wreck Mine Area will be my toy trains looking realistic and the rest will be run for fun.

Mission Acomplished!

Thanks for coming along on the ride.
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Totalwrecker, 

Do you get any 'Large Scaly' friends visiting your railroad? 
You know, the legless ones. And I don't mean ones fueled on meths. 

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes met my new Rattlesnake yesterday, this one is smaller han the one I documented swallowing a dove a couple of years ago. I was barefoot, by the time I got shoes on and my camera, he was gone. A young Diaond back, tan with black and white rattles. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Summer has come and gone! I'm reminded it was in April that a few of us met at John''s home for the afternoon train run! Can we do it again Guys? 
John is taking a mandatory break, as his 'puter laid down on him! 
OH...not to worry, John was not injured in the event...he he.. 
Still waiting for his new puter...hard to get a hold of this guy... 

But he'll return. Get back to work on his cool layout. Hold seminars and how to's... 

And catch up with us here. 
Right where he left us. 

See ya soon John!!!!! 
...Dirk


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Really cool railroad! Not much problem with weeds in that track work.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well Amber and ALL... 

I got a note from John - I can pass on to ya!! still 'computer-less....' 

''Seems I can only answer PMs here, I can't initiate them... Stone age computing... Can't join a thread either. 
Last frontier... thanks for the revival, always fun to attract new minions er share with the community. 
Tell Amber I had a weed once. But I stopped watering it. 
Thanks fer the lifeline, Hi to Cliffy too. 
Did some minor tweaking to alignment on the El.'' 

John 

He still sounds good to, over the phone... I pulled some strings.... ha!! 
................ Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So you guys can PM ''to John'',... he'll get 'em, and answer back... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok update from TW.. 
says he's getting close to being back here soon...!! 
Doesn't know what he's missing!!!! 

C'mon John... ya can do it!!! 
TW is alive... still... 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know only Dirk cared! 
Well I have been workin' on the railroad because my pc went to deep sleep last month... I fired up my first pc, but Win98SE isn't suppoerted anywhere.... Now I have a Vista hard drive in an old XP box and I'm back to XP or would that be XP.V? 

Minor alignment alterations and more rocks. 
I've got some aps to d// and some pics to take... 

Amber, I had a weed once, but I stopped watering it. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I knew it. 
I knew it.. 

Ya did it ! 

Ok back to the layout... 

Ate dinner at the RR Pizza place... 
Ya know what..they got these little trains inside... 
Way cool.. 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So the "Chipmuck Cut" is cleared of dirt and shells... 
Is it running for the Fall Inspection Special....? 

Your dreams run here! 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

99% cleaned out... was a nice ponder day 
Mostly sat on the overturned bucket, enjoyed the sun and tossed peanuts to the Chips and my goo-birds. Goo-birds ? you ask? 
I shuck the goobers and toss 'em to my fat quail. They are comical and selfish, half a peanut is a prize to be horded, not even the mate gets any, let out a squawk, scoop it up and run off with it ... a goobird. 
I need to tackle the battery conversion, I've heard I'll be running this year... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Battery conversion...eh! 

Pull string buddy.. 
Or push toys... 
Vroom. .. Vroooom 

;-)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Blue Smoke paranoia 

10 year olds want push ...button, not toy. 

Everytime I try to talk myself into the task, another fun need snags my attention, with no struggle, I am gone... tic toc ... 

I've placed it all, time to add connectors, hook up wires and charge the bomb.... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya. ...ya running the Christmas Special? 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya and mebbe Turkey day too. 

Hoping the cold wind moves me in to the shop 

J


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Turkey days a comin... 

One week and counting... 

Don't sniff no blue smoke yet!! 

Ready?.... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh ya the cold wind is here... 

JJ sent it.....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Forcast is 40-50% chance of rain this weekend. 
No smokin' yet, been building courage, I thought I had more around here someplace... 

I used to be an Amateur now I'm a Pro-crastinator. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh...,....the joys of maturity!! 

D


----------



## mostlyharmless (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for pointing out the thread John. I love to look at the things other people are doing. It inspires me to tackle work I wouldn't otherwise think I've got the skills and/or gumption to take on.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Tucson Freight and Pawn

I was sorry to hear that MIK passed away several months ago. I entered a build contest in his Honor. There is a build thread at LSC where I could store more pics.



































Aristo provided the wheels from a spool off a Classic flatcar.
As seen this morning...









Well unless we get more picture space ... I'm over 95% full for paid storage... Not sure how much more I'll be able to share with you fine folks.

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

In Memory of MIK, you have contributed a fine example to have on your layout the rest of your life!!!! 

As far as I'm concerned John, You WON the contest.....!!!! 

Great beginings to Tucson, great start to a newly founded township. 

YOU have My permission to keep right-on'a sharing here, your work and thoughts!! Just add a second cloud to your pix storage some where's else, and you'll still tie 'em up here!! 

I little bump for ya! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank God for Permission! Oh and Dirk too!









I started with the bucket, I guess I could go back, but it does seem counter productive to need pay to post pics here.... My early rational was to support Poor Ol Shad, but .....









Here's a bonus pic. Name the scale of Number 13 and note working KDs on the car...

Happy Rails

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

hey - what's that guys name? the 'headless lamp man"?? ha 

Not HO, fer sure, never had much smaller, a couple N gauge cars, but, got me... 

Some one will guess this one!! 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I figger'd the Headless Conductor would guide #13, a tourist train to go see an old silver mine... 

Not a static model, she runs on nickle track ... Smaller 

All alterations done by critter, look close that's a one eared horse! 

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great models John, thanks for sharing those. And I love your Sleepy Hollow conductor! 

Hope someone's listening, you've been raising this issue of pic space a number of times. I was hoping Shad or someone could find a workaround for you by now. Guess not. But, maybe with tomorrow's (or is it tonight's?) upgrades the planets will all line up...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I did get Admin to say 'he'd look into increasing our space, but that was a while ago and as a squeaky wheel, I get ignored more often than not! 
C'est la vie. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never seen TT or Z scales in my life!!! Do they really ex-est?? 

Probably need better glasses to see that small... 

What's it?? 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya Zee ist a wonder ... the red drivers were your clue ... that my friend is Nn3. A Z engine block under a Nn3 superstructure. 
I have the Amtrak Z; engine and 6 stream liner cars, inc Obs. They run on 1/4" track, I believe our friend Greg E is a member of a module group. 
The purists will tell you that it's the same old Cape Ga. compromise, 42" ga, but I swear you can't see it! 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I dunno ... 

Red is Red, and then there is paint.... 

I know 'bout changing "lineage" just by changing paint... 

Try again, Buddy!!! OK the paint dried and it sheee-runk to Nn3 .. right!! 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's ok, I'll give you the time.... to comp pre hend. 
I only painted the superstructure and added cold weather curtains to hide the motor seen inside, very crude, no backhead! 
The archbar castings for the tender were wrong, the bolsters were on the bottom. KD offered the correct trucks... and couplers. LGB's Z couplers are big. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

critical ooops errors.. again.. 

Time to get out'a here, this place is getting slow............... er///////................. again!! 

Feels like I'm missing a piece to the puzzle John... 

time fer a trip to John's Museum of Trains - me thinks!! 

What a mini-bash, er you are John!! great, even if I don't follow it.... 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Totalwrecker said:


> Ya Zee ist a wonder ... the red drivers were your clue ... that my friend is Nn3. A Z engine block under a Nn3 superstructure.
> I have the Amtrak Z; engine and 6 stream liner cars, inc Obs. They run on 1/4" track, I believe our friend Greg E is a member of a module group.
> 
> If you ever have the hankerin' for a working G gauge RR in 1:20.3, there's T Gauge:
> http://www.tgauge.com/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It was a novelty, HO wasn't what I was seeking. The Nn3 was my gateway fix to narrow ga. From there I went to On3. I was planning on an On3 outdoor enterprise. I have jigs for making switches and got delivery of a beauty RGS K-27 455. Then the rains came and sand flowed over 200' of 1 1/4" tall ladder. Grains of sand taller than those flanges... 
Hello G.
Z ga. is 6" in G24, Ride on?
Far out!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And welcome back to MLS John!!!!

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Da pic? ya, feels good.
All the little stuff are Queens of the shelves, didn't want to tempt or scare pyscho kitty with indoor stuff running around....

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I made a Album of many of the build pics for Tucson Freight and Pawn. Try Photo Gallery.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I was going to open a new gallery for the latest adventure, but Gallery is being recalcitrant today... See the attachments.
Unfortunately most build pics died with an expired xp puter.
I was going to wait until I could hide the rough looking parts, but it's too hot outside and I got bored.... Dirk asked for proof I'm still alive... hobby life, that is.

Looks like this will work... 
The Depot is a shared facility, the SP uses one side and the El Paso and South Western RR the other.
Once I joined the arches with the lower floor of the office building, it became too heavy to move. The pour joining them was done in place as will be all future pours. The floor for the 2nd story will be wood.
My plan is to paint the wooden steps and bench with the red slurry. All the wooden forms retained the red color. For an indoors hard to see detail, a quick pass through the band saw gives the effect of shape and a place to congregate. Earthen benches are cooler....
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep adding buildings John..I won't recognize the town!!

I know.....I know...!!

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say there John....
..wad ya work on fer today?!!

Ur nearby bud!!

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

As promised I painted the steps with slurry, had some extra so I covered some bare pebbles from the cast walls.... took pics while still wet....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wife says you can drop by and make buildings here..anytime!!

Your a colorfull guy John!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Was gonna have a happy story about my second story's second floor's floor....
First cool day, noon and low 90s. 
My nesting dove is happy I always cut extra wood. The band saw is a quiet beast, she held her place as I picked a few sticks to use.
Just as I was arranging my beams and a couple of sub-floors the phone rang.
Trouble at the manor! I'd be bitter, but she saved my life, I got back by 6....

Oh there was some weather this week.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to Summer John..
And progress...
...any progress
....any progress at all !!

'bout all I can expect here sometimes...just thankfull for a little or even tiny progress....

As long as things move...& aren't stalled...

Morn'ning to ya mate'
...things look better in fresh sunlight..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mornin' buds and budettes,

Pretty much a visualizing engineer, once I see where I'm going, that step will flow. Design-wise I'm aiming for a recessed doorway, arched of course, the floor determines the threshold and that the arched entrance.... then I can form and pour the walls.
Today is a my day.
Big ideas, little energy, we'll see.

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

BIG ideas ..eh John..we need 'em!!

Little energy....Hot Sun's fault..

I'm hiding meself...waiting for energy..to put up with heat..may come...usually doesn't tho..

Dirk...looking bright n cool at same time there John!!

One Big idea at a time eh bud!! Get the next one coming ..door solved..needs built...mind can work on next idear...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I've been in a slump, I don't know where the whole pic went! 
You know that flash of inspiration that goes off while doing something totally irrelevant? 
I got the feel, but few details...
Usually I'll have 2 or 3 projects .... hmmm still do. heh... oh dear ... it's an oh yeah moment .... I be sidetracked! Dang roof line! Oh well, it will happen.
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like a fun and effective technique John! What is your slurry recipe?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cliff,
I make my color mix with 3 parts cement-all and 1/10 aprox color. I have a gatorade bottle I cut the top off leaving a scoop or handle... 3 leveled at the molded cut line and a small measuring cup with a line I drew in it... the color is dry pigment for stucco/cement, red.
I use that to cast the building, thinner than your blobs, has to flow around window and door blocks, yet too runny and I find I have a million leaks... oh woe, quick trowel it back in!
The slurry I mixed with the whisk I use to mix the dry for constant color. I mix twice what I cast and mix a fresh batch with the left half. Helps prevent noticeable color shifts.
I just added more water.
I like cement-all because it is supposed to be low shrinkage.
Don't be so quick, I have notice a few flakes and can see splits in the wood. I don't care my scale is Rough, It's Eye Scale, if it looks good to my eye, it's ok. Mostly I wanted my quick and easy stairs to match. 
I think there may be a canopy roof over the steps... shhh hush my mouth!

All my wood structures erode, critter crunch and extreme temps and 'It's a dry heat'... The crete parts are going strong ... I have a stamp mill/smelter dilemma haunting me. I know an Adobe building could not take the vibration of a 10 stamp mill!
We'll see I guess.

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya...bring on a mine!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks John, I've never heard of cement-all, and I notice our local HomeDepot carries it. Have to check it out.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha...never....Home Depot...carries it all!!

So does ..Lowes...

wonder what I could do with the stuff?!!

Pancakes...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cheap cakes...
Doing handy man repairs I needed a little bit, not 60 pounds worth and it came in handy boxes.
Hello CementAll let's see what you can do.
My intro...
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks really good for molding (sets in 15 minutes). Maybe foil rock formations... Do use the "flow control" John?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No, but I should be, thanks buddy.
Sometimes I've forced it to work a tad longer by adding water and kneading and it still sets strong. 
It does have a slightly finer grain than your mortar.
And it takes my abuse.... hence...
It works for me!

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The rough look on the backs (inside surfaces) of the office walls are rough from pushing drier crete into the form. Too runny and the pebbles were swallowed. That dry and I also had to dig it out of the bowl.
Future walls will be poured... (with 'Flow' added, thanks Cliffy).... rough as the forms. No more pebbles tho'.
Beams and flooring be cut, doorway also shaped.
As hoped, it looks like I can lower the wooden roof when I pour it in cement. Here in the old Pueblo we need breeze ways, I envision being able to see over the sloped roof from the top of the steps. So that canopy will be detached from roof. Well.... wait and see. Visions have been known to wander....
In for a late lunch and mid day heat break.
Later I'll glue and pin nail the floor in and start the forming.
See Ya,
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A heat n miss day John...
..so much..than its enough....

Great looking dance floor...
Hope the roof comes off..for show n tell times!!

I see a plug in your door!
Change roof pitch..!!
Sumtimes pondering meets with new idears.....

If so....
....punt!!!
( wear shoes )

Dirk...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That plug is becoming a box, it's 2 ends longer than the half pipe, they come off and then I'll slice off 2 sides ... re-hydrated a clearer mind remembered breaking out forms....
Gosh No, no Dancin! That sucker is a liability! Not scale wood either, but great for peeks thru the winder.... 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now......na....now .....John...!!!
...yer ....being such a ....party pooper...

No dancing..
No scale ...lumber...

What's next!!


O...Ok....
....don't go n hav a cow on me now bud...

I'm tard...don't want ta be liftin no cows off a me...

There now. ..jus calm it down a notch..pardnR!!

Whew..close call all mighty...
...back to running trains eh..

Ya gots tha batteries done fer that fire breather yet...

:-D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ha ha ha ... it's only trains...
No
I rotate projects and go with the one that's hot or has the most tools to put away. Being lazy, working with them gets more leave out time...
Yes the professional Crastinator has been in charge, sitting under a flood advisory and the loud cracks of lightening has psycho kitty under the bed.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Bed is a common safety zone!!

We have the same zone here...
And if the front door is not open...
...I get told about it....

Loud meeeee'Ozzzzzz

Let us in........

...well, serious work now...laundry...special treat for day..or to end day...
..rain in town..

D


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a bit of a side track... Back to that dance floor thought... I'll bet someone's already done it, but you guys just gave me an idee for getting rid of a tree stump:










Would look cool with some festooned lamps...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Got to be large enough for 32 folks at once...
16 pairs a partners dancing on a stump!!!

Perfect for a branchline..away aways from that V.C. place...and all those saloons and mines!!!
...some peace n quiet...music for the soul!!

Trees....a forest....

Keep dreamimg C


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

OK OK get yer clogs Dirk, I need some stompin' the rain swelled my tight fit and two boards lifted.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Better idear...wait fer a hot day..
They be loose in no time here..
..then
....get sealer on them boards ..fast...afore she rains again. .

Got 1/2" today....thundering ...raining all over..again.
Just measuring n puttering here...mind racing along....
Kitties keep me in line...come in with the thunder..

But .. if all else fails..I can drop my big ..number 12's by your place anytime!!

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Got some of that Concrete All today, to play with this weekend. I didn't get the Flow stuff yet, 'cause I want to mix it as thick and sticky as I can. Thanks for the idea John.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to get 5# cans of liquid latex rubber and would paint 3-4 layers of rubber on and make rock face molds. I hard shelled terrain and cast rock out croppings and the lesser in croppings. *
I picked up some Flow yesterday, gonna make a mixer for my drill and then lay up some forms... and and an.....
* sometimes I kid.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't get it....

I jus ...don't get ... it!

Don't ..get ..it ..John....

I tell ya...

You made those hard shell fake rocks...
From layers of that rubbery stuff..
Spread by golly on ..I suppose real rocks..
Ta make real ..looking..rocks ...out a plaster...n glue m to your scenery...hard shell...

So..is that an "ocean thing" ...hardshell...?

I recentl.y tolt our young'n Cliff...about mak'n some latex molds fer rocks on his V'nT layout...I used to make really expansive, Oversized layups on huge rock faces I'd find...layers n layers..add paper towls or gauze for a reinforcment...more layers.
Even took....took mind ya....from a protected State park...molds from rocks..I cood, nt have. But I got a great copy..for use at home..

Even did these huge molds on rocks...inside ..Death Valley .. on a trip once....

So's..what I don't gets....
After all those rocks n molds....little ones...

How..did we wind up on rocky land of our own??
Maybe JJ has an answer...!

;-)....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

T'was indoors and with rubber one could bend the rocks to one's liking. HO and On3 largest mold was 14x18" and an envelope for 2 sides and an edge.
I have plenty of real rocks now and my cement is for buildings that are critter proof.
Critters! Cute when tossed nuts,a real PITA when they constantly use the track in the cut for tailings.... How can I raise everything 2-3 feet? Arrrggghhh!
Somes got brains, I got trains.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So...if'n ya raise it a mere 3ft. higher...them ..cute..critters can still get up there!

Right...so first solve the issue to keep 'em down n off...the tracks..

Snack stations..away from the layout...
Critter sound devices...drive away..oops that won't be nice...no buddies to feed nuts to!!

Keep pondering Buddy!!!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*Somes got brains, I got trains.

*Sounds like a great new t-shirt John!

Larry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool idea..

....John has critters tooooooo!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Totalwrecker said:


> Critters! Cute when tossed nuts,a real PITA when they constantly use the track in the cut for tailings....
> John


Sounds like a job for... Squirrel Car!










And, for people with miles of dual mainline and problems with bigger critters (Dirk),

Coyote Car!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thad have tooooo B the most perfect double track I've ever seen..

Impressive armament toy!!

Won't fit a tunnel tho....


Could a used it yesterday...
One of my mid sized kats got hung by a coyote..in the arm pit...
Left four Paws and Teeth ....free to fight back...
...but he tore off hide inside the front arm..down to the elbow...

See how it goes...haven't seen her today????

Nice toys Cliff....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah that's why Psycho kitty is kept indoors, this not his domain. Sorry fer yer kitters.
Cliff, do those toss peanuts? I don't want to hurt them, just out smart them, oh fer 3, sooo ashamed! Chip and Dale Vs Donald Duck....
Gee it's hot... making modest leaps... a pic!
My work bench dove is a mommie, I saw the little ones head, before I used the band saw. Went back with a camera, but it was tucked away. I left some broken peanuts.... brave birdie, took a beating in a couple of monsoons, yet held her place. I can see from kitchen window. She accepts me, I talk my way in. Haven't used either table saw, both are below her and too loud, since I saw her nesting.
Had a herd of Javalina last night, 11 adults and 4 of the cutest baby peccaries you ever saw. They don't stay cute very long...
A couple of weeks ago as I was tossing peanuts to my roundtails I heard a dove make a commotion over by the track. I watched as a wing was pulled down a critter hole. A couple 5 years ago, I watched a rattle snake swallow a dove, one wing at a time. When the head went down the hole the snake had a problem. It's teeth are hooked so the prey must go down, can't be spit back out. To swallow, the snake unhinges it's jaw, spreads as wide as the tunnel allows and takes a wedge down it's throat, the first wing and the head. At this point the dove is stuck inside the snake and the snake is stuck inside the tunnel. I told the bird that Cadillac Ranch had already been done...
A week ago a Javalina pulled out the bird, nothing would eat it, apparently nobody liked the rattler marinade. It got a shovel ride off the property.
Marlin Perkins? I feel so ... outdoorsy.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a real smart snaky snake...

Ya life is entertaining....

Do ya dare move a band saw ....so you can work elsewhere...?

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use the band saw and she didn't squawk about the little air compressor. No way I'm moving that saw, it's an old real cast metal frame 14" contractor's model $295 used, from Kent's Tools.
Band saw is slower, but that's ok, I'll race tomorrow.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey..just be having fun...tomorrow....!!!!

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*My 1st chick*

First pic is my 'shop', on the ground (on a wood platform) the 10" Ryobi saw, on the edge of the deck a sears 8" bench table saw and on the far side my band saw.
Directly above the yellow post on the left is a grey lump over a white speck. that speck is an egg.
2nd pic is my chick on right and 2nd egg...
Quail have been having fun too...

I started the forming of the 2 floor.
John


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

John, That's awesome! Shop is great too.
Larry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful!
At first I thought you were saying that the dove's nest was outside your shop window. 
Well, that's a nice big window! I'll bet the open-airish-ness is enjoyable. Ever get rained out?
CJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I made a couple of cuts on the band saw with the birds permission. I came back a little later and mama was gone, took a pic and grabbed some hand tools...
I looked a little later and mama was back and I hope junior fed.

Oh yeah, slower going, but still progress... duct tape will hide holes...

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rained out...? .... Well yes, our summer monsoons are horizontal rains....
There's always indoors...
Oxy Acetylene on the right, flex shaft and other hand tools at my bench, to the left is a flat lapping disc and my Unimat lathe/mill... Not shown is the full lapidary set up on the other wall...diamond saws, grinding wheels, polishing lathe. I can entertain myself....
Once I recover fully from the cure I will get busy ... mebbe.
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing all the great new things you'll be producing from that neat shop, John! 
Wish I were in your part of the country,
CJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well they say if there ain't no pictures, it didn't done happen...

Summer came early and was tardy leaving.
Could not for the life of me remember my color formula.
Winged it.
The forming waited for months....
Today I finished the walls. There are windows to release, hidden wood blocks and perhaps a roof for the common area as well as the office.
John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice John will have to drop by again one of theses days
Alan


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Lookin' great John!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That is a lot of bridgework and cribbing! Really looking good.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Winn
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Been a little change since last time .... for the last 3 years I've been professionally crastinating. I really tried to make this playing in the dirt approach work, but... battling Ma Nature seems to be folly here. The summer rains (Monsoons) move our dirt and critters use my RofW for their tailing piles. After one week long trip in colorado I came home to a buried caboose and boxcar!
Well I was about to cast the beams for the Depot El Red and it occurred to me I'd not be able to lift it up if I did.... so that and a little bit of Cure from my doctor, as in I've joined the 15% that beat advanced lung cancer! Well, life is a go! So....
Going Up!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I did clean up the front siding area ....
John


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

John, I think you could call this "Extreme Garden Railroading". Between the location, climate and various critters, your layout has got to be the most challenging I have seen. The track and building manufacturers should pay you to stress test their products. Congrats on beating lung cancer.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

We have a new addition to the menagerie! This baby snake wasn't cautious, I was, telephoto is my friend!
I think there's more in the den....
I don't see them every day ...
I captured this fellow from my living room window...








He knew I was there, I had talked to him.

I've just begun the rebuild and have a long way to go. My plan is to do the required big curved trestle around the Saguaro and a hollow mountain, hopefully someday showing the interior of a mine.... 
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Quite the adventurous layout John! 
I like your mine interior thought, that would be really cool.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've just begun to doodle ....
Oh that reminds me, you know those Coloring books that are making the rounds these days? Well I have come up with their companion books;
Doodling! Just follow the dotted lines and you too can doodle with the best of 'em! Pat. pend...








First idea is to open the tunnel as a cross section sliced open ... on the back side.








I think the yellow bridge will be a wooden version of the GeorgeTown loop ... The green is the hill of my namesake the Total wreck mine. The blue an ore tipple.... 
In the meantime, I'm getting ready to add the High Line Passing siding around the narrows. That funny section with topographic blocks for scenery. It will have a unique handling too. 
John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

TW Let me know when you start to build your trestle. I have the jig that I used available if you need it. That is what the yellow lines mean isn't it. Other than the bridge that is


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

fyrekop said:


> TW Let me know when you start to build your trestle. I have the jig that I used available if you need it. That is what the yellow lines mean isn't it. Other than the bridge that is



Thanks buddy, but 








or








A wooden version of these is my lean....
I want to float track on a ballasted deck. I expect up to one half inch of deflection from expansion/compression.
Thanks again, I usually make the jigs as I need them. I design them for the projected traffic they need to carry.
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool project. When d'ya start excavating that canyon?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

CliffyJ said:


> Cool project. When d'ya start excavating that canyon?



If you squint just right....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

7 days of 100+ degrees F I plod along...









































I'm the sort that likes to use as much track as I can... There's enough to reach around the corner and extend the passing siding into the reverse loop and that's my reason for caution. It creates a dedicated route, whereas the other route can choose how to enter the loop.
Any thoughts?
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

John I love your collection of rocks. Here in ohio we have crap for rocks. Pete


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

pete said:


> John I love your collection of rocks. Here in ohio we have crap for rocks. Pete



Thanks. I have 2 kinds; Native; round beach rocks because this was once an ocean and 2. Specimens that I hauled in 20 miles from abandoned mines. Well I wish they were that good, what I mostly find are host rocks stained with the minerals.
I drive a mid size 4x4 and have been in some crazy places, I had a 3 year period where once a week, a friend and I would explore the mines. I'd investigate them on Mindat.org and find ones that mined gold so we could get rich.... funny, he had the pans and a dectector, but we never got them out of the truck, wasn't on our minds when investigating our finds. We entered as many mines as we could. I'm older and wiser now.
I taught my friend to find rocks and we'd bring home as much as we could carry.
I will have too many after this build, come pick some up.
PS: that blac stuff over on the wooden mountain is Slag from a former smelter. A foamy black glass with crapola in it. The smelter is long gone, but that slag will last several lifetimes.
Happy Rocks ,
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The High Line on the right will be elevated and not-so wiggly. It is to be a cliff hanging first route through....
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hiya folks, life goes on ...
From me Ponder chair....
































































To be continued ... the near reverse loop above is on a temporary structure to spot the track ....
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pulling in the driveway I look to my left and my eye is drawn up the railroad...








As my eyes focus I look deeper into the run... and I see the branch line climb up to the left.








Because of the angle the high line looks like it is really climbing, but ...
Sitting down and looking across it's only a couple of inches at most!








The track up to the high line from the west will be on a trestle, I dropped Terra Cellulose down for a firm foundation.








I have a plan for the end of the 'bluff' and a sensible treatment of TC there.

Happy Rails,
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I really enjoy the look and feel of your layout John.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks can B di'ceVin can't they be!!

Keep striding TW..
SD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Some build, I create the delusion!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

In art classes, they might call your kind of work "mixed media." And I like it! Very earthy-natural, in a different sort of way.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just needs a couple more rocks..you'll be dun!

Mixed-media indeed...

TW is a True Art-Teest!! I don't mind sawing so ither!!

SD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

More rocks! Great idear Super Dirk!
Is that like finishing the bluff?

















Took 2 boards, but I got the profile I wanted.
It will be easier to see when I clear out the old border.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Finished the ledge ....








Railroad ran to the very end...









Then the sky darkened and thunder rolled....
Trestles and bridges are being planned... from recycled wood.
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Suh-weet! Looking great TW!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks buddy. It occurred to me today that my railroad is a very long diorama!

I didn't like the corner or the short boards .... in the last pic you might notice where I got the long board....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I had to get a new saw and I'm back in bidness ....
















I think I'm getting the hang of it....

Happy Rails,
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

So cool, John. It all comes together and makes complete sense in a very different, yet very pleasing, way. 

I can see why you were wondering about rusty sheet steel as backdrop material. Have you called the local scrap or surplus metal yards? 

Cliff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Cliff, there is method to my madness. Oh so hard to explain vision, sometimes you just have to watch the growth.
Randomness abhors uniformity ... I actually have been a rusty metal hoarder!

Wait and see every pass I make around the layout will add a layer of ... suggestion.

Happy Rails,
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thunk it was my madness guys!!

SD


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

John I love the look of what you are doing. You have old wood rusty metal and tons of rocks. Some people may think that it looks crazy I say CRAZY GOOD. Glad to hear you are on the mend stay busy and stay positive. Pete


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Faded ties ... and a friend's urging 'I bet you can'.
















Above: on the right plain primer/cover coat. In the middle I free hand sprayed the 'rust' but the wind got the ties too. On the left I laid down strip wood and found better control.








My friend was happy, but I was looking at another friend's being an engineer on the Cumbres and Toltec RR and the rails looked nothing like these, although there are some elements I liked. Overhead, not so bad ...








48 hours later, I grabbed another section of track and A Find!. Winter gets new wipers on my truck. The Goodyear wipers have a plastic cover over the rubber blades ...







They snap over the rails and the broad footing covers nicely I primered and then added a 'texture' paint to get away from shiny ties.








The black speckles are muted on the ties...
















I like the ties better and a lighter shade of orange will soften the 'weathering' into a natural look. That on the right is ok for abandoned trackage, to me.








I think it helps 'lower' the height too. 









As you can see above tho' modern, there are several shades of rust.
Tomorrow more paint!
Thanks for joining me on the journey,
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ooooops!
Uno mas!








I like the tie plates standing out rusty.
John


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us posted, John . Very neat concept you have going, especially being in the desert
Dennis


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Lot of hiding places for all those need desert biters! At least you don't have to bag those **** leaves,i had 32 bags of them! I also had to replace 100ft of aristo ties, bridle like you all know what! LGB put down at the same time holds up remarkably well!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The painted rail is too uniform.... 
So My next attempt is Stain


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks really great, John. You're using battery power? Or are are you cleaning the railheads for rail power?
(I should remember, but I forget what you use...)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I clean the rail heads to look like an operating railroad. 
I use battery power.
It's a challenge to get Stainless rusted.
I don't mind that it slipped your mind, yours is rather busy!
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha! 

OK, thanks for clarifying (again)


----------

